# Projector won't work with MacBook Pro



## amagab

We are using a projector with a VGA cable in our conference room. It has always worked fine hooking up to a PowerBook G4 with a DVI->VGA adapter. Today we were going to use someones MacBook Pro and it did not work. 

When switching to the external display the MacBook screen shows up for a second but then goes away.

Are there any special display settings I have to activate on the MacBook Pro to use with a projector?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm

good question, but it should be that same as the powerbooks. if i understand you correctly, you are hooking up the projector just like a second monitor, and not like a tv. so what happen when you tell the macbook to mirror the displayies?


----------



## amagab

When I click on Detect Displays or whatever that button is the screen shows up on the projector wall for about a second then it goes away.


----------



## sinclair_tm

are you sure that the mac is set up to a display mode that the projector can handle? wht happens when you chang the mode to say, 1024x768 and then connect the projector?


----------



## amagab

It doesn't matter what resolution I pick....same results.

I think it might be the computer. It is missing the button where you can choose the frequency. I will test it with another MacBook once I get hold of one.

Thanks!


----------



## peterthorn

Not that I have the solution, but I have the same problem on a 17" macbook pro, so I hope a solution can be found.

Peter


----------



## sinclair_tm

being to sound like an issue with the macbooks. is there any info on apple's support site?


----------



## hpaul

peterthorn said:


> Not that I have the solution, but I have the same problem on a 17" macbook pro, so I hope a solution can be found.
> 
> Peter


----------



## hpaul

I also have been unable to have my new projector recognize my 17" macbook pro. I set them to mirror each other and set the resolution to be 1070 x 740 each but still can't get it to work. Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## shuuhen

Make sure you also set the color depth to be the same on both.

Set the displays to the same color depth
Set the displays to the same resolution
Set the displays to mirror


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh1551.html


----------

